# Halloween Sound & Visual Effects



## SOUNDSOFTERROR (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello Halloween Fans ...

We are new to this forum and wanted to introduce our company to you.

SOUNDS OF TERROR provides Halloween Sound and Visual effects for Haunters world-wide.

When you get a moment, check us out at SOUNDS OF TERROR - http://soundsofterror.com and if you mention HALLOWEEN FORUM in your check out, we will automaticially send you $10.00 back.

Its our way of saying thanks!

Happy Halloween to EVERYONE who keep the spirit of Halloween ALIVE!

If you have any questions, please fee to contact us directly at [email protected]

SOUNDS OF TERROR


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Visited your site & have 2 concerns,.....your _selling_ Disney's Madam Leota for $49....???....& i can find it anywhere on youtube for free....either way it's copyright/trade marked.......

Was just talking with Gavin ( Beck syndicate ) that owns the Ghost / smoke face your selling for $49, says you don't have his permission to sell / resell it & this is the 2nd time, he's a little more than ticked about it. & considering anyone can buy it from him for $8. .....???? _Not too cool_ 
Legal issues here.......kinda makes me wonder about your biz ethics & other stuff your selling................


----------

